# Cayenne at 6 month old (tomorrow)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gahhhhhhhh....I LOVE her!! You get the nicest shots of the dogs. You have totally captured her expression in these photos. She is a lovely young lady. It is so hard to believe...half a year old already!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Cayenne is beautiful and looks wonderful in green!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She's lovely.  I want to kiss that nose. They grow before your eyes, don't they?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Gahhhhhhhh....I LOVE her!! You get the nicest shots of the dogs. You have totally captured her expression in these photos. She is a lovely young lady. It is so hard to believe...half a year old already!


Thanks Cherie. You can tell I love taking pics and especially of family furry and not. Isn't amazing how fast time goes by. My tiny little puppy is quite a lapful these days.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

petitpie said:


> Cayenne is beautiful and looks wonderful in green!


Thanks, I found this scarf the other day and enjoyed putting it on her. Cayenne however worked on taking it off. She was sure it was a new chew toy. lol


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

She is so beautiful and I love her name.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> She's lovely.  I want to kiss that nose. They grow before your eyes, don't they?


She'd love the kiss and give you one back. 

They do grow fast. I was looking at some of her pics from birth - 8 weeks the other day and its incredible how fast she's grown and changed.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

coconutgeordie said:


> She is so beautiful and I love her name.


Thank you. She was such a mischief maker as a tiny puppy that the peppery name seemed appropriate. (No to mention the colour thing)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a little firecracker...and I love her name and how well it suits her.


----------

